# Cycling



## edfluke (Apr 30, 2005)

I got a new tank about 2 weeks ago and it has been cycling for 1.5 weeks (canister filter and 10 tetras). Do you guys think it is ready for some small RBP's yet?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

I would wait it out till the cylce is completely done. prolly here in the next few days....

Its sad when ya lose ur fav. fish due to ur mistakes...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Moved to water chemistry


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

cmsCheerFish said:


> I would wait it out till the cylce is completely done. prolly here in the next few days....
> 
> Its sad when ya lose ur fav. fish due to ur mistakes...
> [snapback]1022337[/snapback]​


:nod:







:nod:

Have u got a water test kit and are your readings almost showing complete? need more info...

btw :welcome: to p-fury


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Expect it to last another 2 weeks. Get yourself a master test kit in the mean time. You will see your water turn milky white around the time of your nitrite buildup.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ya, without a test kit, all you can do is guessing - very risky, as a wrong guess could kill your fish.


----------

